# RBA FOR KBOX NANO



## Viracocha (11/6/16)

Can somebody tell me if a Kbox mini's RBA fits on a Kbox nano tank?


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> Can somebody tell me if a Kbox mini's RBA fits on a Kbox nano tank?


Nope, no rba will fit on the nano tank. Stock coils only bud


----------



## Viracocha (11/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Nope, no rba will fit on the nano tank. Stock coils only bud


aaaw, thanx for the quick reply, so I need to buy another tank in order to use a RBA in my Nono ? or is this also a no no?


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> aaaw, thanx for the quick reply, so I need to buy another tank in order to use a RBA in my Nono ? or is this also a no no?


Its a nono, subtank nano can only take stock coils bud.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/6/16)

Viracocha said:


> aaaw, thanx for the quick reply, so I need to buy another tank in order to use a RBA in my Nono ? or is this also a no no?


Have a look at the Toptank 4. The RBA deck is identical to an Aromamizer V2, small Velocity style. Comes with 2mm Claptons installed, 4 wraps. Nice warm vape at 45 watts already. Much impressed. It also takes normal Kangertech coils and comes with a ceramic. Good buy if you want to take Subtank to the next level.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/6/16)

That being said I am certain I can fit the V1 build deck in my Nano. I will report back over lunch time.


----------



## Viracocha (12/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> That being said I am certain I can fit the V1 build deck in my Nano. I will report back over lunch time.


Thanx Lord V, will definitely do that... Ye keep me informed about the V1. The OCC's that comes with the Subtank Nano didn't last me long, luckily I have my Cuboid to keep me entertained until payday..


----------



## isiemoe (12/6/16)

The stock coils can be re built quite easily @Viracocha


----------



## Viracocha (13/6/16)

isiemoe said:


> The stock coils can be re built quite easily @Viracocha


Yes Isiemoe, but those holes are so small, I think the older ones were easy, but with the new ones eish looks pretty tricky, so


----------



## Viracocha (13/6/16)

Don't know what happened there.. 
So I'll rather keep two options open, just incase ..

Thanx for the reply though, much appreciated.


----------

